# Anyone build a router table with 1/2" plywood or melamine?



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

I was given some free, unassembled cabinets parts, and was thinking of using it to build the table, or to frame in my current metal router stand. Personally, I think I would rather build the cabinet with it, and where needed add reinforcement and use the metal stand for other things. Any pictures, or do you all think 1/2" would be to thin a structure?

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Randal, 1/2" plywood is fine for the table sides and bottom or a base cabinet to mount it on. Baltic birch plywood has more, thinner layers; almost twice as many as typical plywood and is the best choice. Your table top should be at mjinimum 3/4" baltic birch plywood. Many forum members build their table tops using two layers of 3/4" MDF. Either way it is best to glue a high pressure laminate such as Formica brand to the top and bottom surface of your table top. This helps prevent warping by keeping moisture out, makes it easy to slide your work on the table and is very easy to clean up. I would avoid using the Melamine boards since they are just low quality chipboard with a very thin coating.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

While I agree with Mike's suggestions, I'd add that it is possible to use sheet stock in a way that it only provides a surface, not a structural element. For example, one might construct a lattice-like structure that provides the structural strength, and simply cover it with thin sheet stock. That way, the thin sheet stock doesn't need to actually carry any weight. 

When I made my latest table top, I wanted a phenolic surface, and planned on both a heavy router ad a heavy lift. So, I laminated two sheets of 3/4" phenolic-faced Baltic Birch ply to get the strength I wanted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Randal

That should work out fine with just a little bit of sub framing it will work out fine many go over the deep in when building the cabinet and the top after all it just needs to support 15 lb router the norm ,you are not going to walk on it..just hang a router from the top...

Same thing is true about laminating the top and the bottom of the top, you are not going to use it in the rain, I don't think, moisture takes a very long time to sink into the top, the sub frame will keep it flat and true..

========



LinuxRandal said:


> I was given some free, unassembled cabinets parts, and was thinking of using it to build the table, or to frame in my current metal router stand. Personally, I think I would rather build the cabinet with it, and where needed add reinforcement and use the metal stand for other things. Any pictures, or do you all think 1/2" would be to thin a structure?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you guys. Posting at that time of night, my thoughts weren't completely clear. I have a Woodpecker top and lift, but it is currently on a metal stand (picked up cheap and in a hurry to have a better table and put it to use). I've been wanting a cabinet for the better storage and dust collection and free wood is better then the expense (have enough $$$ projects). Since I haven't had time before to build one, I am taking the time, before getting to some projects.


----------

